# questions about records from show



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We are planning to try some shows this year. We have nigerian dwarf and nubian goats. I was looking at the ADGA show and there are only one or two shows through them that we might be able to go to. I am wondering for smaller shows at fairs and things like that will those wins go on a record with ADGA or is it basically just milk stars, LA type things that go on the perminent record?

Does anyone know of shows in TN/KY/AL?

So far I think we are going to do the fair in Lebanon TN, knoxville TN, maybe an ADGA one is Georgia or Ohio (see family while we are there). There is the peanut festival in Dothan AL whichi s where we used to live so it might be fun to go to that one possibly. I wish there were more closer to the Nashville area.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the ADGA doesnt always show all their upcoming shows on their website. Best to get in contact with breeders in your area for shows that are scheduled quickly and never make it on the site.

As to show recording -- if the show is sanctioned by ADGA then yes the Grand and reserve are recorded but if its just a fair show and not sanctioned (some fairs do sanction their shows) then no the wins will not be recorded.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats what I was suspecting. I would love to get some sanctioned shows in but starting with fairs might be a nice way to learn too. I wish there were more breeders here in my area that show but there is not. have to keep poking around as much as I can.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

The other question I had is how do you know what breed the ADGA show is going to be for? We have mainly nigerian dwarf but will have a couple nubians too


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

There is also a show in October in Montgomery, Al and Nashville, Tn has one this fall too. The peanut festival show is immediately after the north Florida fair in Tallahassee, many breeders do both. Also Raymond, MS show in May. Not sure how close you are to MS. At any ADGA sanctioned show, all breeds can be shown. If there are not enough animals of a breed the winnings in that breed won't go on record.  hope this helps


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if there arent enough in that breed to make sanction they usually do an AOP class which is All Other Purebreds.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Does a AOP CH win count for a leg?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Anna- do you have any info on the Nashville or Montgomery AL show? Are they just the state fairs? I will dig around online and see what I can find out! Thanks!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

They are fairs, but are ADGA sanctioned. It's the Alabama National Fair, they usually have a nice website. I've never shown goats there as I've always show dairy cattle the few days before and the entry fees are steep, wanting to at least have a few jrs there this year though. The Nashville show is being revived this year after a few years without it, so Im not sure of the details just yet. are you friends with Kevin Kinney? I believe he is heading it up. I went in 2010 and the show was HUGE and so much fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Does a AOP CH win count for a leg?


Yes it should


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

Listening in
I'm in Central Alabama and we want to attend a few shows as well. I've never even been to a show.

Please let us know what you find out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> Yes it should


Thank you Stacey! I was just worried it wouldn't and I'm getting a LaMancha and the first show of the year doesn't have a huge turnout for them often..

Thanks!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Lebanon Tn Outside of nashville May 4th thats all i know so far on that one. There is also National Goat Expo not sure of location yet may be bloomintong or Kankakee it will be in sept but dates aren't set yet for all breeds ofgoats there will be 2 ADGA and 2 AGS SHOWS and seminars and also shows for boers, mini silkies, pygmies, and hopefully for angoras and myotonics this year too ndga will have hopefully 2 shows as well this year. this will be for all des and bucks too bucks of all breeds will be present and shown in the show


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would read the rule book .... but I want to say you can have 1 AOP leg towards your 3.

HTH,



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thank you Stacey! I was just worried it wouldn't and I'm getting a LaMancha and the first show of the year doesn't have a huge turnout for them often..
> 
> Thanks!


----------

